# Scotland Reptile Keepers



## weeadele (Jul 1, 2009)

Just wondering how many scottish keepers there is on this forum:whistling2:


----------



## weeadele (Jul 1, 2009)

no reptile keepers in scotland then :whistling2::gasp:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

:lol2: theres loads of us!!!!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yep, loads. I believe there was already a Scotland thread and a meet up arranged - I dunno what happened about it though.


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Ahm fae Perth :lol2:


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

I m from Glasgow: victory:


----------



## si_griggs (Apr 28, 2009)

im in acharacle near fort william


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

am in edinburgh


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

seems like us scottish keepers are a bit shy today!:whistling2:

now i know theres more of ya!! come out come out wherever you are!! :whistling2:


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

im in tranent just outside of edinburgh


----------



## MrsGoatlegs (Aug 23, 2009)

I am in Glasgow! :2thumb:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Kincardine : victory:


----------



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

Im in Glasgow ,, there are more than a few of us , there are loads :2thumb:


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

Fife :blush:


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

May i formally invite everyone along to the Forth Valley Reptile Club. 

We hold meetings on the 2nd Sunday of every month ( this coming Sunday ) at the Bowmar Community Centre in Alloa, meetings start at 2pm. This months talk is by David Blatchford. 

There are several members on here that attend. 

If you would like more information, please contcat me, you would be made most welcome.


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello Scottish peeps!! Im in Loanhead, just outside Edinburgh!!!


----------



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

im from Edinburgh :2thumb:


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

Glasgow here too :2thumb:

edward


weeadele said:


> Just wondering how many scottish keepers there is on this forum:whistling2:


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

bluerain said:


> Hello Scottish peeps!! Im in Loanhead, just outside Edinburgh!!!


my aunty lives there :2thumb: not that it has anything do with anything and you probly dont care but i thought i tell u any way


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm in Rosyth in Fife : victory:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

glasgow!!!!!!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Arbroath. Woo! The mighty 'Broath


----------



## w33connie (Sep 21, 2008)

H e l l o............... Another Fifer :whistling2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm half Fifer


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

smelly fifers :whistling2: lol

From Stirling, live in Grangemouth now tho... as bad as fife


----------



## jja92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Edinburgh here : victory:


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

I am from Glenrothes FIFE :2thumb:


----------



## jay67 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hamilton, well that's where my house is I seam to spend more time in Glasgow (at work):bash:.

Jay


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

near galashiels in the sunny borders lol. 
hi everyone


----------



## si_griggs (Apr 28, 2009)

no body on the west side of scotland i feel so alone.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Edinburgh.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Edinburgh


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Im fae Kipper junction!!!!


----------



## EccO (Oct 22, 2008)

im fay fife seems to be a wee group of us fifers


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

weeadele said:


> Just wondering how many scottish keepers there is on this forum:whistling2:


 
were scottish but dinna live there if that counts :whistling2:

was arbroath/angus mind


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Dundee..loads more Scots on here :2thumb:


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

FALKIRK here  Tunisia for the next 2 weeks though :lol2:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I'am from Ayrshire : victory:.


----------



## iHorror (Apr 10, 2008)

Falkirk


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

Im from Lanarkshire :blush:

Leeann


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Theres loads of it it seems :lol2:


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Yup. Another from Glasgow here. ^_^


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

From a week on monday I'll be from Dundee


----------



## ryan2 (Feb 9, 2008)

Im fae dundee too


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

im from glenrothes!


----------



## BellaCullen (Apr 23, 2009)

i'm from ayrshire


----------



## jennygirlx (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm from Dumfries!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Im from Dundee! :2thumb:


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

jnr said:


> Dundee..loads more Scots on here :2thumb:


 
No your not! :lol2:

We're in the tiny village between Dundee and Carnoustie... the heavenly hell hole called Monifieth!! :2thumb:


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

the only aberdonian : victory:


more out there but they all seem to be shy :whistling2:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

gibby said:


> the only aberdonian : victory:
> 
> 
> more out there but they all seem to be shy :whistling2:



Nah, you are indeed the only one 
I thought you guys were extinct :shock:


----------



## reptilestar101 (Aug 15, 2008)

there's actually quite a lot of us


----------



## weeadele (Jul 1, 2009)

loads of scottish reptile keepers eh :whistling2:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Theres enough of us


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

And I've had quite enough PMs with the link to another forum. Please, stop sending me them.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Robbie said:


> And I've had quite enough PMs with the link to another forum. Please, stop sending me them.


 :lol2:

*prepares to send links galore*


----------



## Dracyia (Jul 7, 2008)

PMSL

I'm in Glasgow, but come from Kilmarnock. The joys!


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

East Kilbride here, how fun lol.


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

angus here:blush:


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Aviemore...


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

another Glenrothes person here....load o fifers i see


----------



## mariedeery (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey! Another 2 in this family!!!


----------



## sonia74 (Mar 24, 2009)

im from Dundee!!!


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Oct 12, 2008)

_Any one else North-east of Inverness? Just me it seems so far!_


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Jake_the_snake said:


> _Any one else North-east of Inverness? Just me it seems so far!_


A friend of my family lives in Inverness. No ideas as to where but she lives pretty much on the edge of a bridge that the Dolphins swim under.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Jake_the_snake said:


> _Any one else North-east of Inverness? Just me it seems so far!_


im not from north east but I do travel there regularly.. ( forres to be precise) so if you ever see anything in classifieds let me know.. I might be able to get it to u, I am from just outside Glasgow


----------



## Corn24_7 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm in coattbridge but originate from Milton of campsie (middle of nowhere lol)


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Corn24_7 said:


> I'm in coattbridge but originate from Milton of campsie (middle of nowhere lol)


 I know exactly where that is..... near Kirki??


----------



## cdcfckb7 (Jun 18, 2009)

im frm dundee


----------



## Faulkie (Jan 25, 2017)

*Madagascar hissing cockroaches*

I have all sizes available -fed fresh fruit and veg with a calcium added dry food.
Great feeder (thats why I breed them for myself)food and always have surplus for sale - a lot cheaper than buying live feeder food from shop 
adults , juveniles and small sized - all available


----------



## Faulkie (Jan 25, 2017)

hi all new to forums and still working then out. 
I have all sizes available -fed fresh fruit and veg with a calcium added dry food.
Great feeder (thats why I breed them for myself)food and always have surplus for sale - a lot cheaper than buying live feeder food from shop 
adults , juveniles and small sized - all available


----------



## Snowydinosaur (Aug 31, 2017)

si_griggs said:


> no body on the west side of scotland i feel so alone.


Bit late to the party but Im on the west.


----------

